# What to try next after the basics?



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

So I've begun to get the hang of the basics after studying lots of videos and notes on the basic theory and recipes of espresso. I'm not going to suggest I've mastered it, but am getting consistent pulls using a simple recipe of 1:2 - 17g in and 34/35g out in 25-30 secs and have developed a repeatable process that is giving me some consistency. The results are very drinkable and after trying a few different blends of beans I'm beginning to taste the differences. The naked PF is still showing I need some work but its not too bad. The question is what to start to experiment with to learn more about creating different tastes and results? I like what I'm getting but am sure there is a lot more to try and better results to be had...

I'm thinking there are some things to try but am after some feedback and suggestions on what to try next:

1. Vary the recipe - change the grind to try 1:1.5 or 1:1.75 with different beans?

or

2. Try different temperatures - hard on my Classic but perhaps play with temperature surfing?

or

3. something else altogether - what am I not thinking of?

I'd appreciate any suggestions on where to go next please.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would suggest you try variations on No 1. Try 1:1 ristretto intense and sweet ? , then 1:6 normal starting point, try these against your 1:2. Do this using beans you are used to and note the differences. When you can detect the subtle changes try it with another bean you are familiar with. Then try it with new beans and notice how some beans give their best at differing ratio's

As for No 2 due to the small boiler on the Classic always aim to have it at its Max temperature at start of brew as cooler = poorer tasting coffee.

How do you drink your coffee ? espresso? flat white? Cappa ?. Some coffee's /beans work better with milk than others. Do you use sugar ?

Do you prefer light roasts? acidic taste, rich chocolate, thick rich voluptuous mouth feel?

DO NOT CHANGE TOO MANY VARIABLES AT ONCE Don't rush enjoy the journey.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Firstly thanks - helpful stuff. I am really focused on consistency and changing single things but its knowing what to tinker with that I'm struggling with!

I mostly drink espresso but also like a flat white and have experimented with both, although my milk technique needs lots more work now I have the Silvia wand. No sugar for me. I always pull a shot just as the boiler reaches temperature as Im aware of the issues with the Classic holding a steady temperature.

As for taste I'm still working it out. Last year I had a HB espresso selection and ran them through my mokka pots. I have to say I really didnt like the light, floral tastes I got from them in that process and am enjoying darker chocolate tastes from some Rave espresso blends in the Classic right now. I should probably try some HB beans again in the Classic and see what I think, as I suspect it was my technique rather than a reflection on the HB beans although from what I've read they seem to be a lighter roast compared to Rave? I think its medium to darker roasts for me though.

As for recipes I'm guessing you mean 1:1.6 as the normal starting point? I tried that today with 17g:26g with Rave Signature and then immediately tried 1:2 and preferred the 1:2 with those beans. I'll try it tomorrow as a ristretto and see how it goes. I also have Fudge to continue to play with and some Italain blend. Then there's the BB Gaslight as well - so many options









At least it seems like I'm thinking roughly along the right lines. I also need to keep working on dose and distribution to eliminate the slight channeling i'm seeing from time to time as wlel. I'm sure it will come with more practise and experience though.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Most home users (and I was guilty of this before opening the shop) tend to settle for a sub optimal espresso, mainly because of the hassle of making multiple coffee on a small machine.

Try playing with dose in 0.5g increments. Does dosing down, but keeping brew ratio the same, make the coffee taste better? Ditto for higher doses. Sometimes, with light roasts, there's an under extraction hump that you need to get over before it tastes better - you grind finer and it tastes worse, but would taste better if you ground finer still.

JP


----------

